# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Thailand allgemein > Diverse Gesetze >  Für Ausländer in Thailand verbotene Tätigkeiten

## Bagsida

*Liste der Tätigkeiten, die in Thailand für Ausländer grundsätzlich verboten sind*

 Jede Art von Handarbeit (Handycraft)
 Arbeiten in der Landwirtschaft, in der Viehwirtschaft, in der Forstwirtschaft oder in der
Fischerei, Ausnahme Spezialisten die von der Landwirtschaftsbehörde genehmigt
sind.
 Bauen, Ziegelsteinlegen, Zimmerei oder andere Aufbauarbeiten
 Schnitzen (Holz)
 Fahren von mechanisch oder nichtmechanisch betriebenen Fahrzeugen
Ausnahme Piloten in internationaler Luftfahrt
 Bedienung oder Beaufsichtigung von Verkaufsbetrieben und Geschäften
 Versteigerungsaktivitäten
 Beaufsichtigen, Buchhaltung oder Hilfe in Buchhaltung, Ausnahme: internationale
Buchhaltung
 Bearbeiten oder Polieren von Schmuck
 Haarschneiden, Frisur oder Schönheits Behandlung
 Weben/Spinnen von Kleidung per Hand.
 Erstellung von Produkten aus Schilf, Rattan, Hanf, Stroh oder Bambus Materialien
 Papier Herstellung in Handarbeit
 Herstellung von Lackmaterialien
 Herstellung von Thai Musik Instrumenten
 Herstellung und Bearbeitung von Produkten aus Gold, Silber oder Goldkappen oder
Vergolden
 Herstellung von Bronze Waren
 Herstellung von Thai-Puppen
 Herstellung von Matratzen oder Steppdecken
 Betteln
 Herstellung von Seidenprodukten in Handarbeit
 Erstellung und Veranschaulichung von Buddha Darstellungen
 Herstellung von Messern
 Herstellung von Schuhen
 Herstellung von Hüten
 Maklertätigkeit oder Agent, Ausnahme internationales Geschäft
 Arbeit im Tiefbau, Berechnung, Planung, Organisation, Research, Nachforschung,
Tests, Erstellung und Beaufsichtigung, Ausnahme "spezielle Bereiche"
 Architektonische Arbeit wie Design, Planung, Zeichnung Berechnungen,
Beaufsichtigung und Bewachung
 Herstellung von Kleidern
 Töpfe und Keramik Herstellung
 Herstellung von Zigaretten (von Hand)
 Beaufsichtigen, Führen oder Beraten von Touristen und Touristentouren
 Strassen Handel
 Alle Arbeiten die das Erstellen von Thaischrift in Handarbeit erfordern
 Büro oder Sekretär Arbeiten
 Rechtshilfen

Bagsida

----------


## isaanfan

Danke Bagsida für die Aufstellung. Kannst Du auch noch eine behördliche Quelle dazu angeben?

MfG, isaanfan

----------


## Bagsida

> Danke Bagsida für die Aufstellung. Kannst Du auch noch eine behördliche Quelle dazu angeben?
> 
> MfG, isaanfan



[strike:l0f8ac9q]Leider habe ich die Quelle nicht mehr[/strike:l0f8ac9q]......da ich mir solche Fundstellen gleich auf dem PC speichere -  ::    Hab´s doch wieder gefunden: http://www.leben-in-thailand.de/verboten.shtml 

Das ist aber keine behördliche Quelle und das gibt´s so sicher auch nicht, denn die schreiben nichts auf Deutsch und auch nicht immer auf Englisch, sondern nur in Thai.

Bagsida

----------


## wein4tler

Die Liste meint wohl Tätigkeiten die auf Erwerb ausgerichtet sind. Privat für den Eigenbedarf, darf ich wohl mein Haus selber streichen oder elektrische Installationen machen, oder?

----------


## isaanfan

@Bagsida:
Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ist ok.

MfG, isaanfan

----------


## Bagsida

> Die Liste meint wohl Tätigkeiten die auf Erwerb ausgerichtet sind. Privat für den Eigenbedarf, darf ich wohl mein Haus selber streichen oder elektrische Installationen machen, oder?


Klar, dabei geht es primär nur um eine Erwerbstätigkeit aber auch um was ehrenamtliches, also ohne Bezahlung z.B. den Tourguide für Deutsche Rentner machen, denn damit könnte ja auch ein Thai Geld verdienen.

Am eigenen Haus, Auto, Boot, [strike:1pjy3fup]Pferdepflegerin[/strike:1pjy3fup]  ::   herum schrauben ist erlaubt, solange das Schrauberobjekt nicht für gewerbliche Zwecke genutzt wird - wer z.B. seine Schwulenbar selber pink streicht, bekommt einen eingefahren, der sich gewaschen hat   ::  

Wer sein Boot u.a. auch vermietet, darf es den potenziellen Kunden noch nicht mal selber vorführen - dort sitzen und darüber reden darf er, aber auch nur wenn er eine Workpermit z.B. als Manager hat.

Nachbarschaftshilfe ist auch erlaubt, doch da würde ich schon aufpassen - solange es keinen gibt den es stört o.k. - da braucht aber nur der Nachbar einen Handwerker vergrault haben, weil der zu teuer war oder gesagt hat seine Mutter würde schlecht kochen und schon steht die Immi da.....

Wer nichts macht, macht nichts falsch    ::  

Ausgeben von Geld ist hingegen ausdrücklich erwünscht und es gibt viele Thailänderinnen, die eigens dafür von der Tourismusbehörde angestellt wurden, um den Langnasen dabei zu helfen   ::  

Bagsida

P.S.:

Zählt "chak-wao" eigentlich auch zu unerlaubter Handarbeit, denn das könnte ja auch ein(e) Thailänder(in) machen   ::

----------

